# Pigeon with damaged wing - York



## justfin (May 30, 2011)

Hi;

I have rescued a pigeon with a broken wing, its currently sat inside one of my large recycle boxes (which i cleaned!) which is covered at the moment with an old t-shirt. I have put some water and some seed down.

The wing kinda hangs there when its sat down. It appears to have broken at the top where the shoulder of the wing would be (if you can call it a shoulder)

There is no visible wound.

He/She seems generally ok, and did try to run when i caught it.

I have spoke to the local vets who suggested putting it down, as did the RSPCA...but i really would rather not unless there is no chance of a recovery....

Is there anything i can do to help it heal? Can anyone suggest anyone around York who can help?

I am currently reading up on things but wanted to post first incase anyone had any specific advice.

Thank you!!!!


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hello thank you for helping this poor pigeon. The pigeon will need to be confined for at least three weeks or more. Can anyone borrow you a dog crate or cat carrier for a while? If the pigeon is in darkness in the recycle box it may not eat so it would be best to cover with something that the pigeon can experience light.Pigeon will eat canary seed, wildbird seed, wholemeal bread, frozen corn or peas defrosted well.

Ill try to find a place you could take this pigeon. Where are you located exactly. York in yorkshire UK??

I have been told this place is pigeon friendly but cant find a phone number. Could you possibly take the pigeon to this place?

RSPCA YORK ANIMAL HOME, LANDING LANE, CLIFTON, YORK YO2 4RH


----------



## justfin (May 30, 2011)

*Concerns*

Hi;

I'm going to borrow a dog cage for it for the time being.

The RSPCA York are the guys who asked me to take the bird to Minster Vets....I spoke to Minster vets who said they put wild pigeons down generally.

I have attached a picture of the pigeon as he is now and his temporary home....

The box is a tad taller than it appears. 

He is plodding about every so often but not trying to fly...it looks like he has had some of his food. He generally seems bright...

BTW Yes york is York UK

If i keep him in a better container and bandage his damaged wing has he got a chance of surviving? If not i will hand him over to the RSPCA for euthanasia, but i really would rather he survived.

He has been a regular visitors to my back garden!

Poor Boris...(the pigeon)


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hello Ive just been informed about another place which is pigeon friendly.

Address. The Wildlife Haven, Thirsk, North Yorkshire.(sorry I dont have full address0
Phone 01845 526567 or mobile 07870943253 Leave a message they will call you back.
please let us know if you get any response. Jayne


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

I think the pigeon should be seen by a vet. You dont have to hand over the pigeon for it to be put to sleep. You will have to pay for the pigeon if you want it to be treated.You need an honest assessment. 

Can anyone else advise please on this one? Please try The wildlife haven. They will give honest opinion.

Maybe someone else could explain how to strap up pigeons wing. Apparantly you are not to strap it up too tightly or keep it strapped for more than five I have been told because of calcification. I would leave it alone for now just keep pigeon warm, quite and confined.


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi sorry I meant five days. Thanks for helping. Please let us know how you get on. Jayne


----------



## justfin (May 30, 2011)

Time for some excellent news...The Wildlife Haven are happy to have a look at Boris and sort him out!

He is going there tomorrow evening...i know a charity that is getting some support.

Thank you so much PigeonQueen, big relief after the RSPCA being rubbish.

I will let you know how it goes


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

justfin said:


> Time for some excellent news...The Wildlife Haven are happy to have a look at Boris and sort him out!
> 
> He is going there tomorrow evening...i know a charity that is getting some support.
> 
> ...


this is a common problem with the rspca, mainly as they are a charity but they tend with wild birds especially as the dove in the picture to just suggest to put them to sleep.

ive given up taking birds to the vets on their request as most vets unless they can earn a buck suggest the same.


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hello I am so relieved and thank you for your efforts. If the pigeons wing can be fixed, I have it on good authority that they will take care of the pigeon and not put to sleep.They have a good reputation and are pigeon friendly.

If the pigeons wing is too damaged to repair and it has to be put to sleep, at least you will know in your heart you have tried your best and that the decision has been made in the interest of the pigeon and not because of discriminative and negative views.

Please let us know how you get on whatever the outcome.

Thank you very much indeed for your efforts. In the meantime just leave some water in the box and some seed or bread soaked in water until you can get the pigeon to the Haven. I would keep the pigeon in the dark when driving so it will not jump about in the box when you are driving.

Jayne


----------



## justfin (May 30, 2011)

*And now we wait.....*

Well i have just been to the WildLife Haven as suggested.

They are brilliant, only a small set up but a lot of love. If anyone else ever needs to use them make sure you give them something, money or anything! They deserve it!!!

I will be calling them later in the week to find out how Boris is doing and will update

The lady i spoke with thinks there is an infection at the top of the wing and a fracture, she was straight in with the pain killers and anti-biotics....and will splintter it up, apparently he appears relatively young....


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hello thanks for the update and it is good to hear your positive news. Also your feedback is useful for others who may need somewhere to take a sick or injured piggie.

They sound kind so all we can do is wait and hope for the best.

Thanks again for giving your time to help this pigeon. 

Jayne


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for taking time to help this needy creature!


----------

